# O & W M 6 Review



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

There was a really good review on the M6 done a couple of months ago ... I got a M6 on the back of it ... but now I cant find it







It had some great photos.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Do you mean the M4 review JoT?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

M4? Yes probably


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Found it ... just me being dumb


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

John


----------

